# Costs for a 55g Aquarium?



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Hello again fish forums. 

I recently found what I thought was a fantastic deal which was a 55 gallon aquarium for $55. All you would be getting would be the actual tank. (No hood or filters included) And I am just wondering what the costs of setting up this tank would be. (Cost of filter, substrate, plants, hood, etc). Also what would be appreciated is the brand and model of things that would be needed such as a filter and such. Would this buy even be worth it in the end or would buying a new one from Petco be a better deal. 

On a side note, what would be the costs monthly for a tank of this size. Such as filter refills and other costs. 

Please leave any helpful comments and tips for me below.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I say go for it.

I paid about $200 for a Top Fin 55g aquarium at Petsmart, that included the full top with flourescent lights, a heater built for about 50g, and a filter built for a 40g tank. It also came with a 6" net, a strip thermometer (that doesn't work), samples of fish food (cheap flakes), water care samples (not very good), and a bacteria starter sample (I threw that out). The heater was probably the best thing that came with it. 

The stand I bought was a Marineland product called "Calypso", that was about $250 before tax. It's supposed to hold up to 75g, but the material is so flimsy that I was a little nervous about putting my 55g on it... but, it held. I would never buy another one again, though. 

So about now I already paid $450 before tax. That doesn't include gravel, extra filter cartriges, water conditioners, fish food, decoration, etcetc...

So getting that 55g for $55 is a good buy. You've already saved almost $150 right there, and it certainly won't cost you that much to get a good filter, heater and top. Look around online even, and consider your options. Petco products are often overpriced, too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For a used tank, $1/gallon is about right. Don't pay more than that unless the tank is very large or otherwise special (rimless, acrylic, has filters). Sometimes you can get new tanks for that, but almost never less than that. I generally try to pay about 3X that and get stand, lid and light(s) with the tank. 

Hoods are expensive right now. Time to start shopping online.

Glass canopy @ petsolutions.com Aqueon $40, Perfecto $27, match it to the tank's maker.

48" flourescent strip light (optional, fish don't need light) single $90, Double $110

Plastic 'hood' with lid and light, $90.

Personally, I would order the glass lid and look for a used light. Many people buy kits and replace the light. You can stick a 'bright stick' or shop light on also, if you don't care about pretty.

filter: aquaclear 110 , $90 or 2 emperor 400, $45 ea.
and Hydro-Sponge V, $10

metal stand $60 + shipping, could be high
Look for a used one $25-30 + black paint, $7. A sturdy goodwill dresser $30 or build your own out of wood. I agree that the particle board stands suck. 

new Visi-therm heater, 250W, $20-35.

Ongoing costs are mainly food, dechlor, and electricity. Don't underestimate the cost of air-conditioning the extra heat and humidity back out. But they are really minor compared to set up costs.

My cost list is new, online shipping to continental US. So expect to pay more in Hawaii.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

deffinitely go for it, that's a steal! i got my 55 gallon at the same price at petco, being that it was on sale for $1 per gallon which never happens, and ive had not trouble spending the extra money on filter, heater, etc. 55 gallons usually go for about $110, so you'd be saving $55!!! don't get an aquaclear! they're awesome filters, but they stopped making spare parts like motors and impelers, so if it broke you'd have to get an entire new filter. please go for it, this is literally a once in a lifetime deal!!!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

55 dollars is about as good as it gets unless you're buying used.

The stand is going to be the most cost effective, but, check walmart they got some decent ones for cheap.

I just got a deal at petco for 119.99 for a complete 55 gallon kit. Granted the heater was trash and the filter was alright, I just used that filter and added another one I had already and it worked out. It also came with the lid and 2 lights, water conditioner, fish net and food. The only thing I really I had to buy was the stand which I got for 30 bucks on craigslist, gravel and decor.


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

If anything search Craigslist religiously. I recently found a whole 55g setup, two filters, heater, gravel, decor, lights, hoods, food, chemicals, stand, even a power strip. for free!!! I always check the free section and I just happened upon it, 20 min. later I was loading it into my truck, now it is set up in my living room. I also bought my first 55g setup, which included everything like the free one above did, for $115... The good deals are out there. If you aren't impatient you can save mucho bucks.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Personally, I'd skip it. I have a 55 and hate it. If you're going to take up 4 feet of floor space, you should get more space between the front and back glass than a 55 gives you. I should have gotten a 75 or 90. I don't think a 55g tank only, for $55 (unless NEW) is a great deal, either. I've seen much better offers on craigslist. There's a 55 on there now, with tank, stand, hood and light for $99. Another doesn't list size, but appears to be a 55, tank and stand for $50. Obviously, that's just what's showing now, in my area and your results on craigslist may vary.

That said, if you do go for it, here's some prices on stuff you'd want/need: (from www.thatpetplace.com)

Glass canopy $31.99
Stand (black or oak) $149
AquaClear 70 Power Filter $53.99
48 in. Perfecto Black Fluorescent Light Strip $69.99
Submersible Aquarium Heater - 150W - 13 in. - up to 55 Gallon 23.99

Adding those (except stand) in with your $55 tank, you're at about $234. You could just go to your local Petsmart, buy a 55g kit, with is basically the above, plus a net and some food, for $199. The Petsmart kit doesn't include a stand, which is why I didn't include it in my quick total. Granted, maybe you can find the other equipment cheaper, especially if you spend the time to search for used, but the quick list just further (to me, at least) proves that $55 for a used 55g tank isn't that great a deal.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on if you like new or used.

I've went top tier before and spent $160 for a 10 gallon setup... everything was new and exactly what I wanted.. But on the other hand I went to buy a stand for 30 bucks and he threw in a 20 gallon setup for free. So its all in how you shop


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all. I'm still unsure about buying this Used tank due to the fact I live in Hawaii. Most of the items you all listed would either need to be shipped or I would need to go to go find in the few number of fish stores we have here. I am also very unsure about the lack of knowledge on this hobby I have. 

If anyone could find me a hood online for this tank, that would be fantastic also. It seems that the aquarium dimensions are weird compared to the hood sizes available. The dimensions I was given were 48 1/4" L x 12 3/4" W x 21" H. These seem like really weird dimensions and I haven't found a hood that could fit it.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well im with everybody about craigslist, but i spent months trying to find a good deal on a light set up for my 55g to replace the stock dual crap hoods it came with, so after a few months of not finding anything worth getting i decided to build one for my 55g and in total it cost me about 26$ to make and that is with the price of bulbs, and now i have over doubled my wattage on my tank and saved me alot of money, i just posted pic's of it on a thread, its a temp one but it still turned out nice and im happy for now.

And as for the stand if you dont care about looks you can build one for really cheap with some ruff cut lumber, and if your good they actually look pretty good with some paint or stain, one of my 55g is on a wal-mart stand, and i must say for 70$ it really is worth it, it looks good and its very sturdy if put together properly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to measure the dimensions of the indent in the top trim for the lid. Likely it will fit either the perfecto or the aqueon. But if it doesn't you'd have to buy hinge strip and have glass cut to size. I once had a lid cut in half by a glass place to fit my tank. 

Everything is pricier where you are, so keep that in mind. You'll have to look at local ads to tell if something is a good deal by you. Since no one will want to ship a tank off the islands, there should be some used tanks for sale. 

I recommend you get the biggest tank you have room for and can afford, but you need to price out all the go withs.

I will say I agree with the 'get a 75 or 90 or a 110' advice. If you have 1' x 4'', you usually have 1.5; x 4' or 2' x 4'. But the 55 is about the biggest tank built with the thin glass and is therefore usually about the cheapest per gallon.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm with chronoboy. $55 is typical price around here for a used 55 gallon. Tanks average $1/gallon, often less at auctions. You could build a stand and a good cheap hood for the thing pretty easy. I would just use pea rocks or sand off the ground for substrate. Then could fashion a hamberger-matten filter for cheap. Experience is key in this hobby. Supplies are often expensive, but half of them are more then you really need and cost way more then they are worth. When you go DIY, you build it so there is no compromise, it will last longer then anything you can buy, when something does go wrong you should know how to fix it since you built it. Only thing that should not be DIY is the heater. Otherwise most of it is fun and challenging, it also pays off in the end.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> Well im with everybody about craigslist, but i spent months trying to find a good deal on a light set up for my 55g to replace the stock dual crap hoods it came with, so after a few months of not finding anything worth getting i decided to build one for my 55g and in total it cost me about 26$ to make and that is with the price of bulbs, and now i have over doubled my wattage on my tank and saved me alot of money, i just posted pic's of it on a thread, its a temp one but it still turned out nice and im happy for now.
> 
> And as for the stand if you dont care about looks you can build one for really cheap with some ruff cut lumber, and if your good they actually look pretty good with some paint or stain, one of my 55g is on a wal-mart stand, and i must say for 70$ it really is worth it, it looks good and its very sturdy if put together properly.


Oh, okay thanks. I'm gonna go search online though for a light set up as I am not the best with tools. 

And if/when I finally decide to buy the tank I know someone who could build me a nice stand for it, so that would be no problem.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

emc7 said:


> You have to measure the dimensions of the indent in the top trim for the lid. Likely it will fit either the perfecto or the aqueon. But if it doesn't you'd have to buy hinge strip and have glass cut to size. I once had a lid cut in half by a glass place to fit my tank.
> 
> Everything is pricier where you are, so keep that in mind. You'll have to look at local ads to tell if something is a good deal by you. Since no one will want to ship a tank off the islands, there should be some used tanks for sale.
> 
> ...


Oh, I think they must have given me the dimensions of the tank itself. And a hinge strip eh? No idea what that is. Will have to add that to my list of things to research. 

The biggest tank I was going to get was a 20g long. This 55g was pushing it to say the least. I definitely don't think that a 75 and especially a 90 would be an option.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> I'm with chronoboy. $55 is typical price around here for a used 55 gallon. Tanks average $1/gallon, often less at auctions. You could build a stand and a good cheap hood for the thing pretty easy. I would just use pea rocks or sand off the ground for substrate. Then could fashion a hamberger-matten filter for cheap. Experience is key in this hobby. Supplies are often expensive, but half of them are more then you really need and cost way more then they are worth. When you go DIY, you build it so there is no compromise, it will last longer then anything you can buy, when something does go wrong you should know how to fix it since you built it. Only thing that should not be DIY is the heater. Otherwise most of it is fun and challenging, it also pays off in the end.


Doing it myself isn't an option. I'm horrible with shop projects. I wouldn't trust my stand to hold the tank empty let alone with water inside. I think I'll be leaving the DIY projects to the pros. Haha.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

you just have to have faith in yourself to be able to do it, you cant know if you can do it unless you try, i've built anything from a house to car with no knowledge or basic knowledge going into it, aint nothing better then showing off stuff and being able to say "I BUILT THAT!"


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

chronoboy said:


> you just have to have faith in yourself to be able to do it, you cant know if you can do it unless you try, i've built anything from a house to car with no knowledge or basic knowledge going into it, aint nothing better then showing off stuff and being able to say "I BUILT THAT!"


Eh, trust me on this one. I am horrible at building things. I would if I had some knowledge and the tools but unfortunately I have neither. Haha. Trying to buy things is tough for me, let alone build them myself.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Fish Kid 808 said:


> Doing it myself isn't an option. I'm horrible with shop projects. I wouldn't trust my stand to hold the tank empty let alone with water inside. I think I'll be leaving the DIY projects to the pros. Haha.


We all have to start somewhere you know. My dad built my stand actually when I was around 4 years old, making it about 17 years old lol... I'm not as talented as him. My stand is more detailed then any wooden stand I have seen. I built my current hood on that tank. 

If you want a fool proof stand you can use a board and cinder blocks. But there are so many step by step instructions online its easy to build a wooden stand. As far as it not supporting, you use 2x4's.... I use two 4x4's as jack stands for the whole front half of my car...


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> We all have to start somewhere you know. My dad built my stand actually when I was around 4 years old, making it about 17 years old lol... I'm not as talented as him. My stand is more detailed then any wooden stand I have seen. I built my current hood on that tank.
> 
> If you want a fool proof stand you can use a board and cinder blocks. But there are so many step by step instructions online its easy to build a wooden stand. As far as it not supporting, you use 2x4's.... I use two 4x4's as jack stands for the whole front half of my car...


Well I have some family that are good with tools. So instead of wasting trees I'll pay one of them to build me a stand that I would like to look at everyday.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Okay all. I recently found another possible great deal and I'm here for your opinions on it. 

What I would be buying:
55 gallon acrylic aquarium
Wooden Stand
Hood w/ lights
Fluval 304 Filter with new media
Heater
Power head
Air pump
Random decorations/fake plants
Lots of gravel
Chemicals
Fish food
For $200, good deal or no?

Also, I would need to ship it here to Hawaii and that's the main issue here besides this being a fine price. Would you think it would be worth shipping to hawaii?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its about the right price. $50 ea for tank, stand, lid, and filter. The filter is a little undersized, only 260 gph. I would add a second filter. The 304 is discontinued, but you can still get parts. Make sure it works and doesn't leak. With acrylic condition is super important, so you need to inspect it for scratches and gashes. 

But shipping would likely turn it into a bad deal. You'd have to price it, but I suspect it would cost you more than $200 to ship even if you leave the gravel. You need to find a deal like this at a place you can drive to. Even @ $300 or $350, I think you would beat paying shipping.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Go walstad and you won't need half that stuff. Just tank, stand, powerhead, and a hood with a moderate output. Cost put into the tank has nothing to do with how good a tank looks IMO.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks all, you've all been a great help. I've decided to either buy the tank locally or just buy a complete set from walmart for $200.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

My first 55g was a wal-mart one, and its a good starting point gives you the basic's to start, just remember to add in the price of gravel, if you go with two 25 pound bags of gravel (I use 75 pounds in my 55g's) from wal-mart it will run you about another 30-40 bucks on top of price of tank, and if you want alot of fish or a couple cichlids you will need a better filter or another one added, over time you can just keep upgrading it as you go when you have the money, the only thing i have left from that kit is the tank itself everything else is on other tanks or i got rid of it.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Well thanks all for all your help, this has opened my eyes and given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

You can use cheap gravel or play sand and have enough for $10. Its also free off the ground.


----------

